# Frage zu Wildfly und Hibernate OGM



## enavit (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade eine Applikation mit Hibernate OGM + MongoDB zu entwickeln, beim Deploy auf Wildfly habe ich die Fehlermeldung bekommen: Failed to get adapter for persistence provider 'org.hibernate.ogm.jpa.HibernateOgmPersistence'

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das Problem liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und beste Grüße
Loi


----------

